# I like painting and this is my new inspiration



## tfranc (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi 

I just graduated from school and have a bit too much time on my hands, so I made this painting, If anyone wants me to make them a painting of their betta, let me know and I can arrange for a fee to cover materials, the paintings are 18 x 24 inches.

This will help me keep busy and improve my painting skills.

thanks


----------



## BeCkS (Jan 19, 2011)

beautiful! LOVE the use of colour!


----------



## tfranc (Jan 31, 2011)

thank you! ist not as good as I wanted, but for my first time painting a betta, I think it looks pretty nice


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Your painting is beautiful!!


----------

